# ALT S does not post



## RGF (Jun 3, 2015)

I tried Alt S on my Mac and it does not post my message.

What is the correct shortcut?


----------



## tolusina (Jun 3, 2015)

RGF said:


> I tried Alt S on my Mac and it does not post my message.
> 
> What is the correct shortcut?


test
Works on FF in Win 7.
---
Boot Camp. 
Sorry, couldn't help myself, debil made me post that.........


----------



## RGF (Jun 4, 2015)

tolusina said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > I tried Alt S on my Mac and it does not post my message.
> ...



does not work on os x 10.10.3


----------

